# 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter



## Tommy_Lee (17. Januar 2008)

*30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

So da ich nun alle meine Test die ich so machen wollte abgeschlossen habe und auch mein Ziel von 3600Mhz und 12747 3dMark06 geschafft habe, wollte ich nun meinen Ausgleichbehälter umbauen/verbessern.

  Zum System, Wasserkühlung Innovatek Pumpe (PowerMod & Normal) läuft auf Powermode super leise nicht zu hören nur zu fühlen. Steht derzeit draußen. Ein 3 mal 120cm Radiator ist vor dem 30 Liter Ausgleichbehälter Aktiv mit 5V am laufen. Vom Ausgleichbehälter zur Pumpe zum CPU zum Board (SB NB usw. alle 4) gekühlt, von da zum Radiator und dann wieder oben in Ausgleichbehälter.

  Temperaturen bei 20C° Zimmer nach ca. 2.30 Stunden Arbeiten und danach 1.30 Stunden Zocken bin ich bei 22.5C°. Nun möchte ich meinen Ausgleichbehälter oben drauf mit drei 120er Lüfter ausstatten, die reindrucken sollen. Da ich meine Radiatoren auf meinem Radiator weiter benutzen möchte, um das Wasser vorab schon abzukühlen, würde ich mir drei weitere Kaufen. Nun ist die Frage, da ich es mir so vorstelle Holzbrett drauf, 120cm Löcher bohren und Staubfänger auf die Lüfter drauf. Wird das Wasser dadurch gekühlt?


  Die zweite Sache, die ich vor habe ist: Meinen Radiator mit Trockeneis zu kühlen, klar würde ich dafür die 120cm Lüfter abbauen. Aber ist das machbar, habe in der PCGH beim zweiten mal Lesen, das gefunden unter Trockeneis. Was müsste man beachten und was für Temps wären machbar? Würde das Wasser nicht einfrieren im Radiator, im Laufenden Betrieb wo durch das Eis nach draußen drücken würde?

  So Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Tom


----------



## Philipus2 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Das Wasser könnte gefrieren-endet böse...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Einfach den Radiator in ne Schüssel oder kl. Wanne mit Eiswasser (Wasser mit nen paar Eiswürfeln) legen.

Aber achte auf Kondenswasser....


----------



## Tommy_Lee (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Danke, suche derzeit nach einem Kupferbehälter, um das dann mal im Leitungswasser zu Testen, wie stark es Gefriert. Bin nur noch nicht zu gekommen mal raus zu fahren, zu gucken was man da nehmen könnte.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Wassercpu (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Ich würde mir erstmal ne neues Post hin hängen deins kommt zu Por.no lol.....


----------



## Tommy_Lee (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Jop finde das Passt zum PC. Suche Poster mit Crysis oder so, wo gibts sowas?

mfg

Tom


----------



## asdf1234 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Interessant wäre da ein Temperatur Sensor der in den Radiator reingeschraubt wird und der genau die Wassertemperatur im Radiator misst dann kannst du dir sicher sein wann es kurz vorm einfrieren ist den im Radiator ist das Wasser ja bekannter maßen am kältesten.

Oder du verwendest anstatt wasser Spiritus oder mineralöl das kannst du ganz stark kühlen ohne angst zu haben das es einfriert .


----------



## Tommy_Lee (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

So habe heute Morgen mal einen kleinen Test zum Anfang mit meinem 30Litersystem durchgeführt. Ich habe 22C° Raumtemperatur und habe CoreTemps von:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=temperatureneiskhlunh88.jpg

Finde für 30Liter und zwei halbe Literflaschen mit Eis im Ausgleichbehälter ganz ok. Kann ja mein System auch ohne Ausgleichbehälter betreiben, werde aber sehen das ich eine passende Box finde, um meinen Radiator darin zu versenken. Eis und Salz sollten dann um die -20C° hervorbringen, mal sehen wann ich die Box dafür finde.

mfg

Tom


----------



## HowDee (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Salzwasser ist eine ziemlich schlechte Idee, find ich.
Durch das Salz kommt es zu stark erhöhter Korrosion in / am Radi und insbesondere in den Kühlkörpern. D.h., daß du sie dadurch unter Umständen zerstören, bzw. ihre Kühleigenschaften dauerhaft stark beeinträchtigen könntest.
Ich würde dir raten einfach von der Tankstelle deines Vertrauens Frostschutz für's Auto zu kaufen und das als Zusatz ins Kühlwasser zu kippen anstatt Salz


----------



## Tommy_Lee (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Das wollte ich nicht in mein Kühlkreislauf geben.

Ich wollte den Radiator in Wasser mit Eis und Salz legen, habe mir aber so was auch schon gedacht, deswegen würde ich mit einem Kompressor usw. danach den Radiator von dem wieder befreien.

  Habe aber bis jetzt noch kein Behältnis gefunden, was sich dafür eigenen würde, da ich als erstes mit Eis und anschließend Satz die Unterschiede mal Messen möchte.


Erst dann kommt der Radiator.



 mfg

Tom


----------



## sockednc (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Benutze KEIN SALZ, dass greift auch dein Radi von außen an. Greif wirklich lieber zu Frostschutz von der Tankstelle.

Salz (Salzwasser) geht bekanntlich in Jede Ritze! (Wär schade um den Radi, die Anschlüsse davon und deine ganze Wakü.) Ich denke da an...dass die Dichtung, undicht wird.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Nun gut dann erkäre mal was der Frostschutz für einen Sweck dann hat? Habe noch gut 3 Liter von dem Zeug hier ^^ wieso auch immer.

mfg

Tom


----------



## sockednc (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Na ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Wasser nicht gefriert. Frost - Schutz = Schutz vor Frost - heist das für mich und für dich? Klinkt Logisch oder !?!


----------



## Tommy_Lee (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Also ich glaube das kriege ich sowieso mit dem Gefrieren nicht hin, von daher, ist das überflüssig.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Speed-E (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Lieber Bastelfreund.

Kauf doch eine kleine Gefrier-Truhe (aber bitte mit Öko-Siegel). Dann Bohrst du 2 Löcher in den Deckel,um die Schläuche durch zu führen. Da kalte Luft bekanntlich nach unten sinkt kommt oben nich so viel raus. Radiator rein , Kühler-Frostschutz drauf (Ist auch Korrosionsschutz). Fertisch. 

Oder kauf soetwas hier:  
1. Titan
                                  2. SK-Line


Viel Spass .


----------



## Tommy_Lee (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Ja habe ich auch vor langem schon mal drüber nachgedacht, nur die sind einfach zu Laut.

Was wäre bei diesen eigentlich so das Maximale an Kühlleistung ausgehend von Wassertemperatur?

mfg

Tom


----------



## Speed-E (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Eine ausfühlichen test gibt es hier: Titan Test
 
Laut Hersteller arbeiten die Dinger mit ~20dB. Damit könnte man leben  

Mich schrecken lediglich der Preis und der Strom-Verbrauch (in diesen ökologischen Zeiten) ab. 
Einen grünen Engel gibt es dafür wohl nicht.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Aber die werden nicht Kalt genug um davon wirklich das zu haben.

5C°

mfg

Tom


----------



## Tommy_Lee (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

So mal wieder kommt mir der Gedanke, eine zweite Pumpe ins Wassersystem zu nehmen. Aber ich bräuchte eine die Saugt und Versenkbar ist und natürlich nicht so Laut .

Gibts da etwas was man dafür nehmen kann? Derzeit drückt eine HTTP mit Power Mode das Wasser durch das System.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Imp-Perator (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

naja, es gibt auch eheim tauchpumpen, die müssten doch gehen, oder? ich hab mal so einen nonema für einen versucht gehabt, 500L/min waren damit drin. aber der anschluss am auslass war nur  gesteckt und nicht so schön zu schrauben.

cu


----------



## Tommy_Lee (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Nun gut, da die Pumpe ja im Wasserstehen würde und ansaugen soll, wäre es schon ok was nur zum stecken ist. Mir würde ja bei einer Ablösung des Schlauches nicht die Hardware zerstört werden.

Hat jemand ein Beispiel, oder könnte gar eine Pumpe Vorschlagen und was drüber sagen?

mfg

Tom


----------



## Imp-Perator (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

was soll denn die pumpe genau machen, hab das noch nicht so ganz verstanden, einfach das wasser in wallung halten?

hab daheim noch die verpackung der nonam pumpe, kann dir die später mal durch geben.
hat 20 öre gekostet.....ich glaube 500/min und 1meter arbeitshöhe, aber nicht sicher.

auf jedem fall nicht teuer und nicht laut.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Sie soll das Wasser nicht in "Wallung" bringen, sie soll Wasser ansaugen, um die Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen. Derzeit drückt ja eine Pumpe hinter meinem 30Liter Tank das Wasser durch das System, das was rauskommt, ist nicht gerade so wie ich mir das vorstelle. Da ich überlege mein System weiter umzubauen, kommen weitere Passivkühler dazu, da ich dann von einem weiteren abnehmen der Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit ausgehe.

Mir läuft halt einmal der Gedanke, um so langsamer das Wasser fließt um so mehr wird es abgekühlt, wiederum werden aber die Komponenten nicht schnell mit neuem Kaltenwasser Versorgt. Deswegen würde ich beides Radikal aufbessern.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Imp-Perator (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

jo, dann müsste eine solche pumpe dafür gehen. ich poste später mal die daten.

das mit der durchlaufgeschwindigkeit hab ich auch schon mehrfach überlegt. darfst auch nicht vergessen dass um so "länger" das wasser im kühler ist, um so wärmer wird es..... viele viele aspekte...


----------



## FarscapeOne (1. März 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

Hi,
also ich denke, wenn Du zwei Pumpen in einem Kreislauf betreiben willst, sollten das annähernd oder am besten genau die gleichen Pumpen sein. Sonst wird Dir eine zweite Pumpe wenig bringen.

Und wenn Du Trockeneis auf Deinen Radi legst, wird das Wasser im Radi mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit gefrieren. Egal ob es in Bewegung ist oder nicht. Die -70° reichen da vollkommen aus.


----------



## theLamer (3. August 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*

trockeneis im radiator: NEIN, weil
-> die kanäle dort sehr fein sind (bei guten waküs) und das wasser so leicht gefriert

dann hast den negativen effekt , das wäre suboptimal


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (24. August 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*



Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> So mal wieder kommt mir der Gedanke, eine zweite Pumpe ins Wassersystem zu nehmen. Aber ich bräuchte eine die Saugt und Versenkbar ist und natürlich nicht so Laut .
> 
> Gibts da etwas was man dafür nehmen kann? Derzeit drückt eine HTTP mit Power Mode das Wasser durch das System.
> 
> ...



Da habe ich was das ding ist der hamer die habe ich auch ist 4x beser alltz eine Laing PRO oder Ultra

Förderpumpe Universalpumpe Seltz L45 Leistung 3300l/h bei eBay.de: Filter Pumpen (endet 31.08.08 21:34:27 MESZ)



da ist sie in mein PC


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (24. August 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*



Imp-Perator schrieb:


> was soll denn die pumpe genau machen, hab das noch nicht so ganz verstanden, einfach das wasser in wallung halten?
> 
> hab daheim noch die verpackung der nonam pumpe, kann dir die später mal durch geben.
> hat 20 öre gekostet.....ich glaube 500/min und 1meter arbeitshöhe, aber nicht sicher.
> ...



du meinst die Seltz 20 oder???
die ist gut. für das GELD aber nicht gerate das was ehr brauch. da ist die Seltz 25 besser. ich habe die 45 die macht Druck


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (28. August 2008)

*AW: 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter*



NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> Da habe ich was das ding ist der hamer die habe ich auch ist 4x beser alltz eine Laing PRO oder Ultra



Die Pumpe ist garantiert halb so gut wie eine Laing Ultra, da es wie eig. die meisten wissen auf die max. Förderhöhe ankommt und nicht auf den Durchfluss .

Die L45 verbraucht 50W. Mir wär das viel zu viel, da kannste ja direkt noch nen extra Radi nur für die Pumpe einplanen 

MfG Julian


----------

